# Is quality besides the point



## Mcex-boarder (Oct 12, 2009)

Im looking for others point of view,I have installed drywall for 23 years and my saying was if your good at what you do you will always be busy,even when its slow,I dont say that anymore,I was originally taught by 2 strict german brothers,custom homes, very high quality boarding,when i went on my own 20 years ago i built a reputation and only boarded for the high end drywall outfits,when others were leaving because of work shortage, I was swamped,I noticed a change of mantality about 5 years ago when I was not always getting the work,mostly the work went to crack heads and drunks over choosing me,to make a long story short,around last march after an already tough winter,I was sent to do some renovated apartments,1 a day,is what the builder required,I did three in three days solo with my panel lift,the builder was very impressed and stated finally the drywall company sent me someone good,the labourers mentioned to me the other guys were slobs and drunks,and my jobs were spotless,and wanted me back,and the taper shook my hand and said he requested me for all of them,I never got another unit,this was not a timing issue as the builder only had one a day,it was not a money matter because the drunks that got the work got the same piecework from the drywall company,the only ones frustrated were myself,the taper ,and the builder,I could not play this game anymore,not with kids and a mortgage,and for the first time in my life took a job outside the buisness,out of confusion and desperation,sorry for the long story but to sum things up,just because you are good at what you do does not mean you will be kept busy,eating my own words,thanks for the ear guys,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

It is sad to say, but the story is much the same here in the Midwest. My taper has been with me for seven plus years, does stellar work, shows up every day and stays until the job is done. He just left my office, informed me he was taking a job in a packing plant for the winter and would call in the spring. Once upon a time, had him doing 4-5 houses a week. Now....a good week is one house and a remodel or basement. When he's been able to find work for other DC's, he often gets ripped off or jerked around. And EVERYONE is paying less and less all the time. Labor prices here have sunk to what they were in the 80's or lower.

Pretty sad state of affairs. Prospects for winter are pretty dismal. Have some commitments on the books, but nothing until November at least. As a DC, can stand a dry spell of two or three weeks, but the subs sure can't. Worst part is, can't really see it getting very much better any time soon. I can muddle along another winter, but if things do not markedly improve in the spring, will be rethinking staying in this biz.

Wish I had something more positive to add. Someone will come along and say "Hustle harder, there is some work out there." And there probably is, but most of it is pretty low-dollar and poorly managed and poorly funded.


----------



## Mcex-boarder (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply,I just spoke with a large drywall company this week who stated they were no longer in the biz,personally I always made enough to pay my helpers,expenses,taxes etc and still make a good living,my last 2 fulltime years boarding, I burned through a 20 thousand dollar line of credit, subsidizing my income,I feel for your taper,when you are an efficient, independant person it kills you a little more every day heading off to a dead end job, out of trade,dont get me wrong I love drywalling,it's the industry I can't stand,cheaper ,cheaper,faster,faster,it's being abolished as a trade,which is what the big wigs want,no trade ,they pay less,even the HO attitude was starting to annoy me thanks to the local drywall supplier informing them that their are guys that will work dirt cheap,there goes my private jobs I thought,I would love to strap on my pouch tommorow,and do what I do,but with winter coming better keep this stupid job and pay my mortgage,all this was unexpected at 45 years old when it is all I have ever done,drywall that is,my pride has to go out the window,family and mortgage first over my independant personality.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Gotta agree about the "industry". Just as with your supplier flapping gums about what the lowballers will do it for. And to HOs? Who fed the pony up until now? Sounds like the type to hire those hacks and replace DCs and legit subs altogether. When the suppliers start that crap, I am done.

Hold that private job as long as it takes. We are in for a bumpy ride.


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

It is hard to believe the construction industry is so much worse than the rest of the economy. I too thought if I did the best job,I would at least have more work than the other guys. WRONG. I have been a self employed hanger for 35 years and every year it becomes harder to stay afloat. Is this the only trade you are penalized for doing the best job? I recently was told by a taper I was the best hanger he had seen in 20 years,but he could not pay me any more than his Mexicans. Adios,taper. This was a good job once,but when a taper does not respect or appreciate you, I guess you accept your fate. All you can do is appreciate the things you have and keep on looking.:thumbup:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I could always deal with the drunks and drugies. They wear out thier welcome pretty fast.
What I'm dealing with is the cheap mexican labor.
Ever heard of Mexico City Kentucky? That's where I live.
It's unbelievable the kind of work that will pass just for a cheap price.
I would love to have a regular paycheck right now. It will be a miracle if I can make it through this winter.


More depressing news, my board supplier went out of business the end of September. They can't make it here anymore. They have been my main supplier sense 1982.


----------



## tonyvlx (Feb 6, 2008)

In our trade Quality means nothing anymore. My father's been taping for 30years with the same company.(one of the bigger companies in Ontario) Mostly Low rise residential homes.I started the trade with him 10 years ago.In his 30 years, he's had one backcharge for a bad buttjoint. That goes to show he does his job well.This economic slow down brought out the worst of this field. Since Feb 09 we have had little work. The work that the company does get goes to the South Americans who do it for half the price,no union,no benifites etc.And were sitting home. Its not a skilled trade anymore.Our trade has been ruined by these foreigners and the greed of the companies.


----------



## Mcex-boarder (Oct 12, 2009)

I did not no what to expect starting this thread,a lot of negativity i expected,but I got just the opposite,now I know their is other good tradesman out their that feel the way I do,ripped off of my lively hood,deprived of something I am good at and enjoy,those that are doing jobs cheap now as subtrades will someday be drywall contractors affecting the present drywall companies,and as we all know their is no loyalty in drywall and the builders will deal with these new cheaper drywall companies putting the present out of the biz,every thing will go full circle,unfortunately we let it happen,as far as the supplier working against me on my small jobs,where I live I have always hated the local supplier,they are part of the monopoly,in tight with the large builders and the large drywall companies,the suppliers are not their for the little guy,this is why I have always bought what I could from home depot or where ever,they ,the drywall suppliers have never been their for me,you all seem like a great bunch of guys on this forum and will hope the best for all of us.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

We've lost two supply houses this year alone and three satelites last year. Usd to be, the supplier was your best friend, sent work your way, let you know about increases(and decreases) in price, etc. No more. Most now must be watched very closely and trusted very little. Two suppliers here will sell you out to biggest DC so fast, your head will spin. I've caught one charging me .05 more than some new guy with 20% my volume. And overcharging me $1-2 per box/bag of mud/texture.

Who hasn't heard this? "Gee, likely like your work and your service but I got this bid from this other guy, how close to his price can you get?". This result is either give your builder or your profit. Heard new insanely low prices coming from the biggest outfit in town. We can longer compete based on price, referral work only. Only hope they bankrupt theirselves in the process. I refuse to beat the subtrades down to that level to compete on price. 

Call, write, email your rep. and senators at least once a month(or better yet once a week). Explain your plight. Seems we have the time.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

Exactly as Darren says, you can only survive by your name and referrals at this point.

It is unfortunately 99% about money now...."how close to his price can you get?" -- yup.

i know, its just very very sad nowadays that 'quality' work is not an attribute that builders will invest in anymore. My business, as of now is relying nearly 80% on loyal customers....meaning hardly 20% is 'new work.'

at this point, i feel very fortunate enough as it is to be working with the few loyal builders currently.

however, i too will question this business if it doesn't turn up within 6-8 mos.

...you can only bleed for so long.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm out too. I've been hanging rock for 15 years, on my own for the last 6. I like to think of my self as the best in the area, didn't have to many complaints. I got sick of it all, pretty much the same thing that everyone else is going through. For me it was sitting around for 3 months, working for 2, trying to catch up on everything, hell with it. I only had 4 or 5 houses lined up for winter anyway. This way I'm getting a paycheck every thurs. morn. The foreman brings it out to us, I don't have to hound anyone and drive half way across the state to get it, and it's always a good check, I don't have to worry about it bouncing Actually, I don't have to worry about anything, just getting to work on time. It's pretty nice working for someone else. It got to the point where I hated sheetrock, just looking at a house now makes me gringe, maybe it was a good time to get out. Wheather or not I stay out, I don't know, but things would have to get pretty good in order for me to go back.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Same story here in Maryland/north Delaware. I do a good job for what the butchers charge,sometimes less,and I have now sat at home for over a month solid. Before that it was few and really far between. Steadily worse starting about 3 years ago. Everyone claims you need to pass a drug/criminal check but they continue to hire junkies,drunks and illegals. We lost our home of 12 yrs and are looking at being evicted here soon. I'm taking college assessment tests and hoping to start in another profession since 23 years experience in drywall means nothing. Finishers will be busy in a few years fixing all the hacked up homes. I hope when the ceiling sheet falls it makes some of these bastid cheapskates bite off thier tongues.


----------



## Mcex-boarder (Oct 12, 2009)

You guys are all correct,sorry about your house,this is why I went as far as I could and had to bail and find a regular job,my house is all I have to show for all those years hanging board,after my line of credit was racked I had no choice but to humble myself and find a normal job,but I think we all agree on one thing,the problem is not just the economy right now,because like me, im sure most of you guys have weathered slow times in the past,except that in the past we could count on one thing,when things slowed down all the crappy guys and foreigners would go first,then us good guys would continue to work and provide for our families,and that is what has changed,now the good guys go first,and the guy that mentioned three years ago was correct,thats when the business started becoming unbearable to me,as far as driving to a house and getting a sick feeling ,me too,but pick up a few sheets to work around the house, I love it,so you are probably like me and hate the industry,not the drywall,I have heard from some young guys that soon as things pick up things will be better,I know from experience that things have gone to far to get better,this industry is what it is and will only get worse,the new pattern has been set,I hope the best for all of us,just got my GED at 45 years old.


----------



## Mcex-boarder (Oct 12, 2009)

PS,just something else I had to add,in the city I live in, their is an area where all the big builders have their headquarters,just like the guilded age of the past,AMERICAS CASTLES ,and all that,these present builders have tried to outdo each other with their buildings,im talking stone,brass,marble,even helicopter pads for the bosses,to fly them home avoiding traffic,in the 50's and 60's,my grandfather was a successfull builder,but his home was nothing more than slightly above average,he always said about that era,sometimes his men made money when he did not,my how things have changed,keep the money at the top boys.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Builders here have beat the subs down by 20-30K per house, but only dropped their prices by 10-15K. Granted, they are selling far fewer, but we have far less work but cannot beat our subs/help down and increase our margin in the same fashion. Most of our builders have themselves taken regular jobs. One real estate office here went from over 50 agents to a handful. Yet we are told the recovery has begun.

Walls and Ceilings mag had an article this month about this lowball pricing. As usual, our trade rags are about two years behind. Next month it will be all about how the recovery is underway. So sad that our trade org.s bury their heads. 

And all the healthcare rhetoric won't matter a whit if there are no employers left, no jobs means no tax revenue.

At least we get to pay off today's debt with tomorrow's devalued dollar(or euro).


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Alot of people would think we're crazy but yeah I still LOVE hanging drywall. To me its a form of Art...making the joints fall in just the right place...keeping butt joints as small as possible...the rush you get when a multi-angled sheet glides into place and snaps tight on the first try..the way you and your partner know just what a wierd little noise or a word you've made up means...and doing all this at a high rate of speed instead of plodding around like the hourly guys ...I think Gypsum is as addictive as crack(I cant be sure I'm not a crackhead) and I have gone back to Road Construction twice and joined a Concrete crew once because of slow times but I have always came back. People just dont understand what they're doing to thier homes when they use hacks and butchers. We cover the mess that is a house and give it depth and character. Later when the seams stand out and butt joints are obvious in the ceilings and cracked along jack studs down windows or doors THEN they'll get it...IF they have a clue about quality.


I am sitting here waiting on the call about what may be my last hanging job. Its a unit like the one in my icon. This builder is usually dead-on with his schedules and the jobs are clean and straight. After this I'm going to be stocking shelves or some other menial damn thing for chump change but it doesnt seem to be much less than I'd make hanging for most builders now anyway. I graduated High School in 82 and never tried to further my education. I intended to. But you know how that goes....at 45 I am going to the community college to learn something I can feed my family on....my kids grew up while I was slinging sheets for an ungrateful world but I can't let them see me beat down and obsolete. I have to show them you do not ever give up. I try to keep in mind that I'll always have the experience and talent to hang better than 98% of hangers in my area even if I don't do it anymore.


----------



## Mcex-boarder (Oct 12, 2009)

Right on to everything you just wrote,I agree with you about the synchronicity with a good partner,shocks spectators,HO,I mean,and that personal formula you invented yourself for that perfect fitting sheet on one shot,totally I agree,no better feeling,layout and cutting was always my favourite part,how about that feeling of looking at that perfect barrel ceiling you just did,I know we were pissed off while doing it,but what a feeling eh,when it was finished,or even more that great feeling of looking at a flawless 2 story curb wall,or the underside of a curb staircase,these are all personal satisfactions for all us good guys,I know that artsy feeling you mentioned,and you know what,WE ARE TRADESMAN DAM IT,yes I agree with not ever giving up,almost quit this regular job twice today,and twice yesterday,but gotta do what we gotta do,sounds like you have lived the mirror image of my life,drywall raised my kids as well,great comments evolve 991.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Mcex. I'm glad I'm not alone in this....well...not really glad anyone else has been thru this h*ll but I think you understand. I'm halfway thru the unit I mentioned and of course my timing is still perfect: I have an absess molar that has my throat,ear,sinuses and eye infected. The left side of my face is swollen like a mellon and even though I have not cried or complained and have been pushing to get done the contractor I'm splitting the unit with comes overand tells me "I know you don't feel good but I'm on a timetable":blink:....I'm supposed to be in there today and tomorrow to get done while he and his crew take the weekend off. This is the basic human compassion we hangers get. I'm a big boy,I can work in pain and have many times. I never asked for a hug or pat on the back....he could have ignored me altogether for all I care....but to get in that little dig...I rarely get that close to ripping someones throat out
I'm taking the day off and going to the E.R. 2 things which are extremely rare. If I don't post here anymore its because I'm in prison for murder.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hang on to your hats guys cause its gonna get worse we are getting the crunch here in Europe theres work but its work that has been in the process for two years. My feeling is its gonna hit hard (Depression) globaly within the next 2 years. This is my gut feeling and its usually pretty close. If I didn't have another business in a different trade I would be hurting bad right now. That could ol Navy education. I got out of things in 82 because I did not want to end up like my brothers feeding hand to mouth. But when I came to Germany 22 years ago with out a job I new I could do drywall which helped in the beginning. Then started a business with a couple other guys but right now we are doing everything we can to keep them busy. 
I know its hard there because my brother is a super for one of the major construction companies in the south and they have layed off 250 superindendants in the last year. He is thankful that he still has a job. Watch what you have in the bank cause when they close the doors its gone. Remember 1929.

Rebel


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Un Huh*

The commercial side of the market has been crashing, But" the bankers aren,t closing on the really big building yet because theres so much vacant space in them, and if the loan is for a billion, the building is now only worth 350 million. There is another trillion dollars of this **** and wait till it hits.There,s literally hundreds of big sites in our major cities just sitting, and sitting they will remain.The country is broke and yes its gonna get worse. One in 8 families in america is on food stamps , and the real unemplymment rate nationally is around 16%. In the depression unemployment was in the 30% area and most women weren,t in the workforce. Now everyone is working and it,s 16%, do the math. We,re in for it.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

wow, you guys are a major buzz kill... I'm now depressed after reading most of this thread


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

The world of construction will always go in a cycle feast or famine . It so happens we are in a famine. I know personally if doing drywall wasn t paying my bills ,and I mean paying the bills ( not oh poor me I can t buy a new truck, skidoo, seadoo, or boat this year.) I would be getting out too. For me though it still is paying the bills, and I just get a little time off in between to spend time with familly and enjoy not breaking my back, until the boom cycle returns , and yes it will return. It always has and always will. The cool thing I find about being a drywaller is that I can always fall back on it if something else im doing isn t working out for me.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I completely agree.

On another note, getting on topic. I feel that quality these days = speed. Nobody really cares how great the job looks/ turns out. They're all speed orientated.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Still some want a quality job and willing to pay for it but getting fewer and farther between. Just fielded a call from owner/builder we completed in Jan. 09. We painted ceilings and primed the walls. They applied the colors DIY style. Had given the speech about sanded the primer prior to putting on the color, using quality rollers, etc. The complaint? "It looks fuzzy in places" all over, every wall. She picked out dark designer colors, eggshell. Even paid a "real" painter to repaint. I had bid the entire paint job with a pro, but "Oh, we can paint it for that."

Now she says she's talked to others I've worked for in the area that have "the same trouble" which is bs. Every job I've done in the area has textured walls. Point is, price was a big deal, and now this fuzz issue is eating her alive. Why would she hire a painter to repaint before calling me? Guessing she'll want a free remedy. I warranty only my workmanship, what they do to it, I can't be liable for.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Just had a similar experience except the painter was suppose to be a professional ... I knew from a previous job that i would have some problems , but they went away as these... The G.C on the last job took me around to show areas that needed attention after he had just told me another coat of paint should cover these areas , they probably would have and should have but I didn't leave anything to chance . I did not want a punch list , so after talking to the painter he informed me that if one coat of paint is good over the primer then it is done in his opinion . I asked (which I knew the answer ) didn't you bid out two coats ? He said yes but one is good enough .... I told him he was getting paid for two coats so why don't he give the owners of the building what they paid for ? His response was the same one coat is good enough... It wasn't believe me you could see primer all over, roller marks , even the metal frames had runs down them and onto the wall .... needless to say when i was done with my so called repairs he ended up repainting it all over again . It did not matter how minuet it was if it was just a speck down by the floor behind the door i still managed to repair it just so he would have to re-prime & repaint. I have done work for years for this general contractor and never get call backs or punch list unless someone creates the work for me . I let them know what attitude this painter has , their reply was he knew what he was getting into all the other painting subs bidded 2 coats .....so it's not just homeowners but also pros that can make excuses .... this guy was blaming blow-up off the floor on me , the guy didn't know how to brush sand down a wall after priming which i asked him to , and then as dark as the offices were you would think common sense would tell him to at least have his light in the room he was working on instead of halfway down the hall ... some gull . and now I find out he is the painter on a million and half job that i have to start up next month ,,, jeez louise  at least the painter can't back charge on this either because he just didn't do what he was suppose to in the first place ... tough lesson for him , I bet he will think twice nextime he bids .


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have to say that quality still is an issue with most around here . Its just that it really isn t as important for us to be completely perfect ...just fast. Im going to point out that around here alot of the drywallers are less than professional. You know show up around 10 am leave at noon come back at 2 do a little work and pack up for the day. Dont get me wrong there are some really serious Drywallers out here too unfortunately though the bad have wrecked it for the good. The builders are on a time frame to get it done . When we show up no other trades are basically allowed on site till were through, so when we dont produce, they get pissy. The idea is to get the prime on so the rest of the trades can come back and work . The drywall can be fixed at that stage as well so that is where the quality comes back in they fix it while the other trades are still doing there work. Builders are happy because they have 17 trades in the way of eachother and feel that they are producing . As for the cheap prices out there. Im going to say that only you guys in the areas that you are from have allowed that to happen by underbidding eachother to death. Even with the non legals... you guys dont stand up and protest loudly as a whole -nothing gets done about it. If you want something to change ... you have to change something.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree about the underbidding. I no longer solicit low bid work from GCs or builders. I will sit and starve before I bid at cost plus .02-.03. Not to say I haven't done "just to keep the men working", but no more. We have both legit and hack guys dropping prices to 1970's levels for work. If I can't get the job based on reputation for a decent price, I won't even go near it anymore.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I agree about the underbidding. I no longer solicit low bid work from GCs or builders. I will sit and starve before I bid at cost plus .02-.03. Not to say I haven't done "just to keep the men working", but no more. We have both legit and hack guys dropping prices to 1970's levels for work. If I can't get the job based on reputation for a decent price, I won't even go near it anymore.


 I agree 100 percent . why go into the poor house because of someone else's greed , or do work at a reduced rate just to work . sooner or later it will catch up with you and you will be out of business. I have turned down many a jobs this year alone because I will not budge I can't , my insurance rates don't drop my materials don't drop , my gas , phone bill , rent , along with all the misc. does not drop so why should I drop my dollars on bids ( just so I can't pay my bills and then make out ), the more important question should you out there as drywall contractors stand for this ... there may not be much work out there for many of you and yes times are tough but don't sell yourself short.. I am fortunate enough to have build up a good strong work relationship with about 6 good G.C. after weeding out over the years who I choose to work for and who not t It takes sometimes years to create a good standing with a contractor who is loyal even though they know they perhaps could save some $$$$ by hiring low-ballers.... Knock on wood,,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

BTW, the field is thinning. Starting to get called to bid more and more often as a result of a GC not being able to find a legit contractor who is still insured and capitalized, and can perform. I have cut overhead and reduced margins to stay in the ballpark but not necessarily meet the competition's price. I intend to never be the low bid, but in the upper middle. Savvy GCs know the low bidder missed something or cannot perform.

Still much hard times ahead. And many will still decide only on price only. We must all man up and walk away. It is hard to do but not as hard a filing for Chapter 11.


----------



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

I am a contractor who was doing 3 to 4 houses a week. Now i am a glorified patchman at $200 to $300 a shot when i can get the work, plus 2 other jobs outside of drywall (warehouse worker and night custodian). Thank god that my wife has a decent job.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ha, I hear ya there buddy


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.wconline.com/Articles/Column/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000674684

Is quality besides the point? here's your answer...

Unfortunately this is not 'news.'


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well after managing to complete a 106 sheet unit with 99 sheets,keeping the quality i'm known for, and not killing anyone because of the dental equivalent of rabies I've come a conclusion: I'm not dead yet. Unfortunately for the world this means I'm still the corporation-hating,butcher-despising,hardheaded,loudmouthed square peg that doesn't fit in a round hole.I may have to go stock shelves or mop floors(pumping gas,cleaning windshields and checking fluids is now obsolete) but so long as I have 2 hands I'm determined I can make a comeback and keep the labors of 2 decades alive in the end. I should have stopped being lazy and subbing myself out to bigger DCs long ago but the game isn't over til I'm a cloud of dust settling onto the Susquehanna River. I got into this mess because I don't make a very good sheep and tend to speak up about the wall of knives the flock is shuffling towards. I intend to smile in the faces of those who pimped my talents out for THIER profits when they come slinking onto jobs with the intent of cutting throats. The butchers, who are doing what was my work,will once again give my contacts a bad name like they did several times already but THIS time I won't be joining thier team and pulling thier azzes out of the fire. This might be the end of me or the best thing to happen yet....either way I'm no quitter...if I were I'd never have gotten as far as I had. Hangers have always been a breed of misfits to begin with so being slapped around by society isn't new for us is it? I hope you guys come out on the other side of this saying "Wow what a ride" and keep on rocking. KEEP IT TIGHT MAN!!!!


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

This thread really made me wanna go have a date with my 12 gauge. Couldn't bare the thought of my wife havin to clean up the mess. Things are bleek for sure. I am now an employee making $18 an hour hopefully will move on to some piecework next week or two. On the upside I got a guy dong my small jobs for me and i'm just splitting it with him. All in all though, I'm happy for the gauruntee of the 18 an hour. Anything I get my guy does and my weekend jobs is just extra. Could be worse I guess. My current job will last for 5 months or so. Hopefully when it ends my biz will pick up. Just try to stay positive and believe it will get better. Just remember, God will supply all your NEEDS not your wants.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

oh boy....


----------



## MUDZLINGER (Jan 2, 2010)

*quality vesus job security*

i have been reading these forums and i am find that many are fed up with board butchers and low ball prices by sud-standard tradesmen and as well as supply costs which keep increaseing higher than wages.
As i see it ,it is driveing the older wiser journey men out of the trade.With these people leaveing the trade who will teach anyone who wishes to learn this trade. End result will be immagrants entering the trades who don't know &$#* and putting out crap end products.
Custumers spend big money to build a new home, they should expect top notch work . 
As a custumer if i don't like the carpets , change them.If i don't like the painting ,repaint.If i don't like the trim change it.
But if i don't like the drywall finish then what. Sell the house or take a stick of dynamite to it .
If we think about it ,anything can be changed if we don't like it but try to change the drywall if it is not satisfactory.
i think at some point a very good drywall finisher will be a rare thing to find and will be in demand, but probably after my life time.


----------

